# kernel: Failed to add WC MTRR issue in "dmesg"



## mod3777 (Dec 17, 2018)

I installed graphics/drm-kmod using pkg(8) on my FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE. However, I am getting these errors in my dmesg(1)


```
usb_alloc_device: set address 4 failed (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=4, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=4, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=4, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=4, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
Setting up harvesting: [UMA],[FS_ATIME],SWI,INTERRUPT,NET_NG,NET_ETHER,NET_TUN,MOUSE,KEYBOARD,ATTACH,CACHED
usb_alloc_device: set address 4 failed (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=4, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=4, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=4, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=4, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
Setting up harvesting: [UMA],[FS_ATIME],SWI,INTERRUPT,NET_NG,NET_ETHER,NET_TUN,MOUSE,KEYBOARD,ATTACH,CACHED
Setting up harvesting: [UMA],[FS_ATIME],SWI,INTERRUPT,NET_NG,NET_ETHER,NET_TUN,MOUSE,KEYBOARD,ATTACH,CACHED
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <Intel Cougar Point HDA Controller> mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c03fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
ada0: <WDC WD5000AAKX-22ERMA0 17.01H17> ATA8-ACS SATA 3.x device
Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
Dec 17 23:16:05 eula47 kernel: Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <Intel Cougar Point HDA Controller> mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c03fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
ada0: <WDC WD5000AAKX-22ERMA0 17.01H17> ATA8-ACS SATA 3.x device
Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
Dec 17 23:17:00 eula47 kernel: Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <Intel Cougar Point HDA Controller> mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c03fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
ada0: <WDC WD5000AAKX-22ERMA0 17.01H17> ATA8-ACS SATA 3.x device
Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
Dec 17 23:17:39 eula47 kernel: Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
```

My system configuration information:


```
hostname="eula47"
powerd_enable="YES"
zfs_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
devd_enable="YES"
mixer_enable="YES"
saver="daemon"
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko ext2fs linux linux64 usb"

# Virtualbox
hald_enable="YES"
vboxnet_enable="YES"

# Webcam
webcamd_enable="YES"

# Network Configurations
network_interfaces="lo0 ue0"
ifconfig_ue0="SYNCDHCP"
background_dhclient="YES"

# Hardening FreeBSD
sendmail_enable="NONE"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
clear_tmp_enable="YES"

# Device rules
devfs_load_rulesets="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"
bsdstats_enable="YES"
```

and my bootstrap configuration information:


```
# Device and file system modules
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
zfs_load="YES"

# Verbose boot
# boot_verbose=1

# Sound modules
sound_load="YES"
snd_driver_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"

# Emulation Module
vboxdrv_load="YES"
linux_load="YES"

# Automount/Fuse
# autofs_load=YES
fuse_load=YES

# USB Tethering
if_urndis_load="YES"
if_ipheth_load="YES"
if_cdce_load="YES"

# Intel Core thermal sensors
coretemp_load="YES"

# In-memory filesystems
tmpfs_load="YES"

# Asynchronous I/O
aio_load="YES"

# Prevent destructive dtrace
security.bsd.allow_destructive_dtrace=0

# CD/DVD read/write
hw.ata.atapi_dma="1"
```

I wonder what causing this?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2018)

On what hardware? Specifically, what video card?

Not related to your issue but this should be removed:

```
network_interfaces="lo0 ue0"
```

Remove this one too:

```
snd_driver_load="YES"
```
It's not actually a driver, it simply loads _all_ sound card drivers. Convenient if you don't know what card you have. It should only be used to find the right driver.

You can remove the others too:

```
sound_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
They're already included in the standard GENERIC kernel.


----------



## mod3777 (Dec 19, 2018)

SirDice said:


> On what hardware? Specifically, what video card?
> 
> Not related to your issue but this should be removed:
> 
> ...




Understood!
My bad, I forgot to mention about hardware. Here is my pciconf ->


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x50001458 chip=0x01508086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0xd0001458 chip=0x01528086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none0@pci0:0:22:0:      class=0x078000 card=0x1c3a1458 chip=0x1c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller'
    class      = simple comms
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x50061458 chip=0x1c2d8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:      class=0x040300 card=0xa0021458 chip=0x1c208086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x50011458 chip=0x1c108086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:4:      class=0x060400 card=0x50011458 chip=0x1c188086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x50061458 chip=0x1c268086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x50011458 chip=0x1c5c8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'H61 Express Chipset LPC Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x01018f card=0xb0051458 chip=0x1c008086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family Desktop SATA Controller (IDE mode, ports 0-3)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x50011458 chip=0x1c228086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
atapci1@pci0:0:31:5:    class=0x010185 card=0xb0021458 chip=0x1c088086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family Desktop SATA Controller (IDE mode, ports 4-5)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
re0@pci0:2:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0xe0001458 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

My new rc.conf
My new loader.conf


----------



## pbp_jackd (Dec 21, 2018)

```
Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
```
Is related to loading intel kms driver.

```
kld_list="[B]/boot/modules/i915kms.ko[/B] ext2fs linux linux64 usb"
```

I ( and others ) have the same error on my laptop. 
Depending on the version of the kms driver you use, the output might vary though.

You could take a look at PR 234044 which basically addresses the it.


----------



## mod3777 (Dec 21, 2018)

pbp_jackd said:


> `Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: -22; performance may suffer`
> Is related to loading intel kms driver.
> `kld_list="[B]/boot/modules/i915kms.ko[/B] ext2fs linux linux64 usb"`
> 
> ...



Confirmed!
Looks like false positive. I have added `always_force_depends="YES"` to `/etc/rc.conf` and this part is gone.


```
usb_alloc_device: set address 4 failed (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
```

Looks like it is doing something:


```
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen0.4: <Qualcomm Mobile Router> at usbus0
urndis0 on uhub2
urndis0: <RNDIS Communications Control> on usbus0
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on urndis0
ue0: Ethernet address: fc:de:56:ff:01:06
ugen1.3: <Sony Storage Media> at usbus1
umass0 on uhub3
umass0: <Sony Storage Media, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus1
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x8100
umass0:4:0: Attached to scbus4
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Sony Storage Media 0100> Removable Direct Access SPC-2 SCSI device
da0: Serial Number CB4001207140016865
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 15282MB (31297536 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen1.4: <SIGMACHIP USB Keyboard> at usbus1
ukbd0 on uhub3
ukbd0: <SIGMACHIP USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 4> on usbus1
kbd2 at ukbd0
Setting hostuuid: 038d0240-045c-0527-7a06-040700080009.
Setting hostid: 0xd5fd0101.
Starting file system checks:
Mounting local filesystems:.
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/nss /usr/local/lib/opencollada /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.26/mach/CORE /usr/local/lib/qt5 /usr/local/llvm60/lib /usr/local/share/chromium
32-bit compatibility ldconfig path: /usr/lib32
Loading kernel modules:
anon_inodefs_init:
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M
Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
[drm] Connector VGA-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20170123 for drmn0 on minor 0
VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=1080 width=1920 depth=32
cmsize=16 size=8294400
pbase=0xe0561000 vbase=0xfffff800e0561000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=7680 bpp=32
cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
end FB_INFO
drmn0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
Setting hostname: eula47.
Setting up harvesting: [UMA],[FS_ATIME],SWI,INTERRUPT,NET_NG,NET_ETHER,NET_TUN,MOUSE,KEYBOARD,ATTACH,CACHED
Feeding entropy: .
lo0: link state changed to UP
Starting dhclient.
DHCPREQUEST on ue0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1
bound to 192.168.1.101 -- renewal in 14400 seconds.
Starting Network: lo0 re0 ue0.
ue0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether fc:de:56:ff:01:06
        inet 192.168.1.101 netmask 0xffff0000 broadcast 192.168.255.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


The "ue0" interface is up now... It never gets detected and starts up during boot until I manually unplug and replug it. But this time, it is up.


```
always_force_depends
                 (bool) Various rc.d scripts use the force_depend function to
                 check whether required services are already running and to
                 start them if necessary.  By default during boot time this
                 check is bypassed if the required service is enabled in
                 /etc/rc.conf[.local].  Setting this option will bypass that
                 check at boot time and always test whether or not the service
                 is actually running.  Enabling this option is likely to
                 increase your boot time if services are enabled that utilize
                 the force_depend check.
```


----------

